# Homemade Creations >  DIY Wooden Hanging Wall Sculpture

## Downeast Thunder

This wooden hanging wall sculpture was made from Hackmatack (Eastern Larch) scraps I had remaining from fabricating the quarter knees and breasthook for a dinghy I built last year. The hack scraps came from the natural knees of the tree where the trunk extends out into the root system, causing the Knee shape and curved wood grain.

I didnt have very much material left over from the boat building project, so my sculpture is a little smaller than what I would have liked to create. I think it turned out well though, considering this was my first attempt at this kind of thing.

The idea and inspiration came from Scott O Connor, a professional artist in California and YouTube content provider. Scott is an absolute genius and a master of his craft. He generously shares his knowledge and secrets through his YouTube channel on a regular basis. His work makes mine pale in comparison, and his videos always fascinate me as I watch him create his incredible art pieces.

A very big thanks and shout out go to Scott O Connor this week, and I would encourage all of you to check out Scotts YouTube channel, and take a look at some of his incredible works of art. Who knows? If he can inspire me to try my hand at making a wooden hanging wall sculpture, he just might motivate you too! 

Heres the link to Scotts YouTube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFP...JxEFWaJJ8rvJBg

*Here's the video showing how I made my sculpture:*

----------

